# Generac G4000 Mikuni Carb Replacement



## stm (Mar 22, 2017)

Greetings
Trying to ascertain if this unit has succumbed to obsolescence...searching the usual 
repair parts businesses I have found little acknowledgement this unit even existed, what
with manufacturers alternate parts usage and swapping of ownership, etc.
This beast has a clogged Mikuni carb with no numbers found which soaking and blowing out may 
resolve running issues but would be nice to replace outright
*Engine No 026398> either B&S/Kawasaki/Tecumseh can't nail it down
*Generac Model 8837-0 SN 006373
THANKS for looking
stm


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

Holy freaking smokes that's old. It took me a hour of cross referencing and digging before I found one. They only have one so I would not wait to get it. Heck, I couldn't even find a picture of the generator anywhere.

This is the closest your going to get and it's the only one anywhere. The only difference that I see is the fuel input spout is pointing down. You would have to adapt that.

Here is the link.
Carburetor-Assy [15001-2796] for Kawasaki Lawn Equipment | eReplacement Parts

This generator used a 65189 Engine- 7 Hp Kawasaki (Fg300-Dsx)
with a carburetor 15001-2756 Carburetor-Assy
Briggs & Stratton Power 8847-0 - Generac Portable Generator, 3,600 Watt Kawasaki 7 Horsepower Engine Diagram and Parts List | PartsTree.com
https://www.partstree.com/parts/bri...raftsman-portable-generator-sears/carburetor/
Hope that helps you out.


----------



## stm (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanking YEW thehandyman1957
I'm on it 
stm


----------

